# Impalas and Viejitos Reno Nevada



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Were doing it again Hot August Nites weekend, Reno Nevada. All car clubs and solo riders welcome free food and fun for the whole family. Park your ride eat some food and buy some raffle tickets. It's gonna be off the hook.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Just over here in the Big O just countin' down the dayz!!!! Sounds like a good time to me! Save me spot... I need an area of 30 feet by 30 feet for all my Circus Tents.. :biggrin: ..


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 12 2007, 04:57 PM~7678212
> *Were doing it again Hot August Nites weekend, Reno Nevada.    All car clubs and solo riders welcome free food and fun for the whole family.  Park your ride eat some food and buy some raffle tickets.  It's gonna be off the hook.
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll be there w/my wife and kids :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

is this during hot augusts night's


----------



## dakotah61impala (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah it's during Hot August Nites Pee Wee we'll save you a spot. And 

Chico were looking forward to seeing you down here with your cars.


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

HOT AUGUST NIGHTS WEEKEND!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 13 2007, 09:14 PM~7687393
> *HOT AUGUST NIGHTS WEEKEND!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 13 2007, 09:18 PM~7687415
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



So we'll see you there?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 13 2007, 09:40 PM~7687536
> *So we'll see you there?
> *


Dam Bro I work on saturdays but we're having a meeting on Sunday and I'll bring it up I'm sure some of our members will be able to make it it's about 1 and a 1/2 hours away. right ?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 13 2007, 09:47 PM~7687550
> *Dam Bro I work on saturdays but we're having a meeting on Sunday and I'll bring it up I'm sure some of our members will be able to make it it's about 1 and a 1/2 hours away. right ?
> *



Yeah your all welcome hope to see you here.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 13 2007, 09:50 PM~7687566
> *Yeah your all welcome hope to see you  here.
> *


Thanks


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

you know i'll be there.. free food... :thumbsup: iiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmppppppppalllllllaaaaaaaaaassssssssssss...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Apr 15 2007, 07:44 AM~7689912
> *you know i'll be there.. free food...  :thumbsup: iiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmppppppppalllllllaaaaaaaaaassssssssssss...
> *


 :0


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> go to the rags to riches supershow post and let me know if you and your club from reno will attend.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

WE ALREADY GOT ROOMS  SJ VIEJITOS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 16 2007, 06:54 PM~7700695
> *WE ALREADY GOT ROOMS   SJ VIEJITOS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the m............f...top


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

dont forget the pic's :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :wave:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Apr 17 2007, 12:28 PM~7705950
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what happen to you vatos las year?
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

yea,,, what he said.. :buttkick:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Apr 16 2007, 05:34 PM~7705988
> *dont forget the pic's :biggrin:
> *



We'll post alot of pics for you Ty


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 16 2007, 07:00 PM~7707436
> *what happen to you vatos las year?
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



i think we were working cant remember bro. hopefully we can make this one :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 18 2007, 09:07 PM~7724400
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up 2 all the Nevada homies from *SOCIOS* Car Club


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 19 2007, 04:13 PM~7724461
> *What's up 2 all the Nevada homies from SOCIOS Car Club
> *


big Q-VO from VIEJITOS CAR CLUB


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 16 2007, 08:06 PM~7707500
> *We'll post alot of pics for you Ty
> *


cool thanks ren :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

rene we are geting the cars ready!!!







:biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

when are you guys gonna have a show?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

carshows homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Apr 20 2007, 08:36 PM~7739644
> *carshows homie :biggrin:
> *



We'll see how the turn out for this event goes


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 20 2007, 11:31 PM~7740958
> *We'll see how the turn out for this event goes
> *



cool :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 22 2007, 08:37 AM~7746471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 22 2007, 07:51 PM~7749528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where at homie :0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

T
.T
..T


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Apr 25 2007, 08:18 AM~7763470
> *Where at homie :0
> *


Reno Nv :uh:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Went up their last year for Hot August nights, plan on hitting it up again this year. Will have to drop by to check out some rides! :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Apr 28 2007, 10:57 AM~7791732
> *Went up their last year for Hot August nights, plan on hitting it up again this year. Will have to drop by to check out some rides! :biggrin:
> *



 Cool we'll look forward to seeing you here. Were all going crusing together 

after the BBQ working on a spot to kick it on the Blvd that nite too. :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

COMING OUT FOR VIEJITOS AND IMPALAS BBQ shaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 1 2007, 04:48 PM~7808178
> *COMING OUT FOR VIEJITOS AND IMPALAS BBQ shaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Whos gonna get the beer?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 1 2007, 05:02 PM~7808316
> *Whos gonna get the beer?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 1 2007, 05:02 PM~7808316
> *Whos gonna get the beer?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 1 2007, 04:57 AM~7809322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

remember last year!!!!!but this year for HOT AUGUST NIGHTS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Count me in it is on. Is there going to be a hop ?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@May 3 2007, 10:45 AM~7827132
> *Count me in it is on.  Is there going to be a hop ?
> *



No hop this year but it'l still be a good time for everyone. See you there :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

yep,yep..lookin forward to this big event homies... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

This picture looks bad ass oscar..


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@May 4 2007, 03:38 PM~7830828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 7 2007, 09:35 PM~7855567
> *VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic who took it? :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ANY BODY LOOKIN FOR A 53 PONTIAC 4 DOOR STRAIGHT SIX ITS CLEAN ASS BUT THE TRANNY WENT OUT ENGINE RUNS GOOD ITS MY HOMIE OMARS WITH THE BABY BLUE 79 PELON IS PRETTY COOL WITH HIM IF ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@May 7 2007, 09:54 PM~7855740
> *ANY BODY LOOKIN FOR A 53 PONTIAC 4 DOOR STRAIGHT SIX ITS CLEAN ASS BUT THE TRANNY WENT OUT ENGINE RUNS GOOD ITS MY HOMIE OMARS WITH THE BABY BLUE 79 PELON IS PRETTY COOL WITH HIM IF ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME
> *



I'll ask around


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

like it or not


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 10 2007, 02:18 AM~7865555
> *like it or not
> *


VIEJITOS IN THE FUCKING HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Whats up Oscar gettin ready for work


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

*IMPALAS! :biggrin: *


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I thought Hot August Nights was always the first weekend of August. When you call to reserve rooms they tell that Hot August Nights is 3rd through the 5th. What's up with that?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 11 2007, 03:39 AM~7874396
> *I thought Hot August Nights was always the first weekend of August. When you call to reserve rooms they tell that Hot August Nights is 3rd through the 5th. What's up with that?
> *


not this year!!!!!!!


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Damn I wish this wasn't the same day as Merced's BBQ :tears:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 11 2007, 02:11 PM~7884343
> *Damn I wish this wasn't the same day as Merced's BBQ :tears:
> *



Me too  but theres always next year :biggrin:


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

Hell yeah!! Not sure if all of LO*LYSTICS C.C. will be there but with a car show on the same weekend as hotaugustnights Im sure they will all show . We go every year and its all ways off the hook and I`ve been going since 1990. I always love going to Navada.  It`s about time theres a lowrider show on hotaugustnites weekend I`ve been waiting for this to happen for a long time.  P.S. Its good to see lowriding getting BIG in RENO and surrounding areas.


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H.VETT_@May 12 2007, 05:15 PM~7887022
> *Hell yeah!! Not sure if all of LO*LYSTICS C.C. will be there but with a car show on the same weekend as hotaugustnights Im sure they will all show . We go every year and its all ways off the hook and I`ve been going since 1990. I always love  going  to Navada.  It`s about time theres a lowrider show on hotaugustnites weekend I`ve been waiting for this to happen for a long time.   P.S. Its good to see lowriding getting BIG in RENO and surrounding areas.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H.VETT_@May 11 2007, 10:15 PM~7887022
> *Hell yeah!! Not sure if all of LO*LYSTICS C.C. will be there but with a car show on the same weekend as hotaugustnights Im sure they will all show . We go every year and its all ways off the hook and I`ve been going since 1990. I always love  going  to Navada.  It`s about time theres a lowrider show on hotaugustnites weekend I`ve been waiting for this to happen for a long time.   P.S. Its good to see lowriding getting BIG in RENO and surrounding areas.
> *



Its on this year free food a bad ass raffle just a big kick back for all the riders see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hope to see all the Northern Nevada riders there


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

HELL YEAH!! HOPEFULLY COPS DONT FUCK IT UP LIKE LAST YEAR BUT WE'LL HAVE THE SHOW AND THEN WE ALL CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW ITS GONNA BE TIGHT!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Did you see Garys car?


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@May 18 2007, 09:43 PM~7934348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 21 2007, 03:18 PM~7943969
> *Did you see Garys car?
> *


not really but i bet it loos good!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@May 21 2007, 04:06 PM~7944517
> *
> *


orale gallo ya estas progresando now you are actin like a real vice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Whats up Pee Wee :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

just chillin' here in the big O!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR VIEJITOS!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dakotah61impala (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 23 2007, 04:40 PM~7965469
> *TO THE TOP FOR VIEJITOS!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



To The Top for IMPALAS


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dakotah61impala_@May 24 2007, 04:07 PM~7967284
> *To The Top for IMPALAS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 13 2007, 12:57 PM~7678212
> *Were doing it again Hot August Nites weekend, Reno Nevada.    All car clubs and solo riders welcome free food and fun for the whole family.  Park your ride eat some food and buy some raffle tickets.  It's gonna be off the hook.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

coming up soon!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dakotah61impala (Dec 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@May 18 2007, 09:43 PM~7934348
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit that's huge


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 25 2007, 07:12 AM~7976660
> *coming up soon!
> *


JUST AROUND DA CORNER :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

viejitos to the motherfuking top


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 29 2007, 07:22 PM~8003897
> *viejitos to the motherfuking top
> *


IMPALAS U KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 
TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@May 29 2007, 08:28 PM~8003948
> *IMPALAS U KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> TTT
> 
> *



Lookin forward to seeing our Homies from Chico


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 29 2007, 07:54 PM~8004145
> *Lookin forward to seeing our Homies from Chico
> *


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

We're looking forward to a *GREAT* show! Party 104.9 is still announcing more performers!!

Mail-in pre-registration is closed, but it's not too late to pre-register online. We'll accept online pre-registrations for ONE MORE DAY!!!

*CLICK HERE!!!!*

Can't wait to see you there!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Talked to some of the homies at the all chapters last weekend and we should have a big turn out. Impaallaaassss! :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jun 5 2007, 05:06 PM~8048534
> *ttt :thumbsup:
> *


kev were u at all chapters didnt see u


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 5 2007, 08:40 PM~8050178
> *Talked to some of the homies at the all chapters last weekend and we should have a big turn out.  Impaallaaassss! :thumbsup:
> *


gotta place i can park my truck and trailer?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 6 2007, 07:07 AM~8051599
> *gotta place i can park my truck and trailer?
> *



Yeah we got a spot for you.


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 8 2007, 06:55 AM~8065419
> *Yeah we got a spot for you.
> *


nice sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm there :cheesy:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 10 2007, 04:32 PM~8077712
> *I'm there :cheesy:
> *



Cool :thumbsup: see you here


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## dakotah61impala (Dec 21, 2006)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Roll call who's coming?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 18 2007, 06:19 AM~8125797
> *Roll call who's coming?
> *


i will be there, what motel is close to the park :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> i will be there, what motel is close to the park :
> 
> None but some of the guys got rooms at the Motel 6 on Stardust lane :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 18 2007, 07:19 AM~8125797
> *Roll call who's coming?
> *



:raises hand: LOL :cheesy:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> > i will be there, what motel is close to the park :
> >
> > None but some of the guys got rooms at the Motel 6 on Stardust lane :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!  !


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What's up Oscar


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:   :uh:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Gallo whats up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Jun 24 2007, 05:09 PM~8164074
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:      :uh:
> *


w up gallo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

food and fun.... ill be there.. oh, and beer uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats Up Home Boys,

I will be there From the Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club.

Make sure there are alot of fine ass Ladys There.

Rember!!! If it's not low for the show sale it. LOL

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jun 24 2007, 10:22 AM~8165819
> *Whats Up Home Boys,
> 
> I will be there From the Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club.
> ...


Cool  lookin forward to seein you and your ride here :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALAS TTT :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: cant wait...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jun 29 2007, 08:16 AM~8195633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


viejitos will be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Flip how hot is Texas right now?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Where will everyone be going afterwards? I know it is the same weekend as HAN and am glad to see that there will be something for the lowrider movement this year but I would like to know if everyone is going to south virginia after or somewhere else? :dunno: I know 2 years ago, everyone was trying to meet up at parklane but will this year be the same? It would be tight to see a whole line of lowriders cruising s. virginia on saturday night. :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

dont know yet but for sure a big cruz.. HAN said that there will be no cruzn down virginia st, but im thinking wells ave.. but up to everone else.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT










Can't WAIT for this one :cheesy:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2007, 04:33 PM~8321414
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin forward to you guys coming up here :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 17 2007, 10:25 PM~8333671
> *Lookin forward to you guys coming up here :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

i can smell the bbq now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jul 19 2007, 05:36 PM~8348382
> *i can smell the bbq now....  :biggrin:
> *




Man boy you always smellin food :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jul 19 2007, 05:36 PM~8348382
> *i can smell the bbq now....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

and you know thiiiiiissss man..... :nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

IMPALAS & VIEJITOS 

i want to ask who ever is in charge if we can have a hop ? a few weeks ago at the alma latina picnic there was one. there was a lot of unhappy hoppers because a certain club cheated. i wanted to ask so there wont be no disrespect by us or anyone else thanks.


BLVD CLASSICS


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 23 2007, 08:44 PM~8375491
> *IMPALAS & VIEJITOS
> 
> i want to ask who ever is in charge if we can have a hop ? a few weeks ago at the alma latina picnic there was one. there was a lot of unhappy hoppers because a certain club cheated. i wanted to ask so there wont be no disrespect by us or anyone else  thanks.
> ...



The way things are looking I don't think we'll have the room for a hop this year. With all the vendors and cars coming in from out of state space is tight. We are looking for bigger venues so we can include a hop for next year. Hope to see you and all the Blvd Classics there. Hit me up if you have any more ?'s 







:0


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

T
.T
..T
... uffin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Street Low magazine will be out to cover the event


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 26 2007, 11:37 PM~8403165
> *Street Low magazine will be out to cover the event
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Whats up fellas, can't wait for this one, HEY DAVE hit me up so we can cuise out their together! Do you know if Ernie is taking his "63"? :biggrin: Chico and Yuba City will be rollin DEEP!!!  

AND YOU KNOW THIS MAANN!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jul 28 2007, 03:06 AM~8412171
> *Whats up fellas, can't wait for this one, HEY DAVE hit me up so we can cuise out their together! Do you know if Ernie is taking his "63"? :biggrin: Chico and Yuba City will be rollin DEEP!!!
> 
> AND YOU KNOW THIS MAANN!!!!
> *



Hey let me know how many cars you guys and girls :biggrin: are bringing so I can save space for all ther members


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for the fam :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

we should have a blast at this one..... :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt its right around the corner.... :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tru Riderz cc will be bringing 3 cars. this is our first time coming up this way


----------



## I'll make you famo (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Y'all, I am really looking forward to this show.. Thanks to Ren for inviting Streetlow to this Show... I have Streetlow Covergirl Chole coming out with me, and possible New Streetlow Girl Angela.... We are looking forward... Any of you know any fine ladies who want their chance at Streetlow,hit me up... I will be there the day of the show and Sun I will be doing some shoots... 

Streetlow John
"Try me, I'll Make You Famous


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Aug 3 2007, 09:53 PM~8468483
> *Tru Riderz cc will be bringing 3 cars. this is our first time coming up this way
> *


 :thumbsup: See you guys here


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Due to unforseen circumstances I will not be able to make the show afterall..    I will look forward to making it next year if possible.. sorry guyz..


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

sorry to hear that peewee,hope things are ok. will see you real soon.. :wave:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I'll make you famo_@Aug 3 2007, 09:58 PM~8468521
> *Hey Y'all, I am really looking forward to this show..  Thanks to Ren for inviting Streetlow to this Show...  I have Streetlow Covergirl Chole coming out with me, and possible New Streetlow Girl Angela....  We are looking forward...  Any of you know any fine ladies who want their chance at Streetlow,hit me up... I will be there the day of the show and Sun I will be doing some shoots...
> 
> Streetlow John
> ...



Lookin forward to seein you and Chole this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t. :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t. :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t. :thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALAS TTT :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :wave:


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

HEY GUYS YOU KNOW WHERE I WILL BE THIS WEEKEND..................

IN RENO SUPPORTING MY BROS


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

Hay Vatos
FYI if you are looking for some cool accessories for your rides. I have a spot at the Reno Live Stock. Row N Space 58 - 62. I have 46 - 48 fender skirts, traffic viewers, sun visors, dummy spots and much more check out my web site drantiquecarparts.com or give me a call (702)498-0559


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRantiquecarparts_@Aug 7 2007, 02:06 PM~8488332
> *Hay Vatos
> FYI if you are looking for some cool accessories for your rides. I have a spot at the Reno Live Stock. Row N Space 58 - 62. I have 46 - 48 fender skirts, traffic viewers, sun visors, dummy spots and much more check out my web site drantiquecarparts.com or give me a call (702)498-0559
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Aug 7 2007, 12:01 PM~8487261
> *HEY GUYS YOU KNOW WHERE I WILL BE THIS WEEKEND..................
> 
> IN RENO SUPPORTING MY BROS
> *


Orale Dina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fonzy he is oready here for the BIG BBQ


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

four more days fellas.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I wish i could make it up there this weekend , but i have some family event's to attend ......  Some "LUCKY'' member's from Central Coast will be up there to show some love...  Everyone be safe out there on the strip!!!!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

do u guys know if there going to let us cruise on saturday?v i've been seeing signs on the freeway saying there is no downtown events.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Aug 8 2007, 12:26 PM~8504528
> *do u guys know if there going to let us cruise on saturday?v i've been seeing signs on the freeway saying there is no downtown events.
> *



Were gonna cruise just not down town


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 8 2007, 03:17 PM~8505969
> *Were gonna cruise just not down town
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37+Aug 6 2007, 10:16 PM~8490283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI REN HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

two more day homies... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Aug 9 2007, 11:03 AM~8512626
> *HEY GET MY ROOM READY CUZ I WANT TO PARTY....LEAVING HER FRIDAY NIGHT.....
> HI REN HOW ARE YOU?
> *



Doing good Dina lookin forward to seeing you. :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

whats a good time to show up? and do we need to bring anything, might be able to make this one.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Boulevard Image will be in house :wave: Can we get some directions from hwy 80 ?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Aug 9 2007, 06:32 PM~8515957
> *whats a good time to show up? and do we need to bring anything, might be able to make this one.
> *



JUST YOU AND YOUR CAR HOMIE MOVE IN IS AT TEN


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Aug 9 2007, 08:53 PM~8517330
> *Boulevard Image will be in house :wave: Can we get some directions from hwy 80 ?
> *



Take 80 east to the Rock Blvd exit turn Left follow North till you hit Prater. The park will be on the corner


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh: :0


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 9 2007, 10:55 PM~8518595
> *Take 80 east to the Rock Blvd exit turn Left follow North till you hit Prater.  The park will be on the corner
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Aug 9 2007, 08:53 PM~8517330
> *Boulevard Image will be in house :wave: Can we get some directions from hwy 80 ?
> *


hey ren u remember these guys? they have some nice cars they were at our show this past june


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 12 2007, 06:57 PM~7678212
> *Were doing it again Hot August Nites weekend, Reno Nevada.    All car clubs and solo riders welcome free food and fun for the whole family.  Park your ride eat some food and buy some raffle tickets.  It's gonna be off the hook.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Bro.. Im not going to make it. But Steve is, have a cold one for me.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Aug 10 2007, 07:33 AM~8520073
> *Sorry Bro.. Im not going to make it. But Steve is, have a cold one for me.
> *



We will thanks Ed


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Aug 10 2007, 06:54 AM~8519855
> *hey ren u remember these guys? they have some nice cars they were at our show this past june
> *



Yeah I remember them. Hey when you gettin here?


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

oh , yes indeed it's only a day away.... Hey Ren, Do you have your camera ready for this one homie? :thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Have a great time everyone!! Have fun!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey I'm not gonna make it, sorry... I dunno what happened...it was all good and planned but I didn't hear anything back on the trailer or anything else .... :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 10 2007, 08:22 AM~8520433
> *Yeah I remember them.  Hey when you gettin here?
> *


I'm rolln up with ernie in his 63 no gas for the wagon we r leaven here at 6am :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sorry LO*LYSTICS can't make it. We are so used to Hot August Nights on the first weekend of August. Alot of us had registered for Vallejo already. Hope you guys have a good turn out so we can plan to be their next year. Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Running just a little late, but better late than never!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

MAN U GUYS MISSED A GOOD ONE
BIG PROPS TO BOTH CLUBS IT WAS COOL, NICE TURN OUT ALOT OF BAD ASS CARS.ILL HAVE MY CAR THERE NEXT YEAR
THANKS AGAIN BIG DAVE IMPALAS CHICO :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNIE3 (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:  *Johnnie the 3rd* 
was definitely in the house.... the kick back/pachanga was everything the IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS said it would be and more.... I can say for sure there are MANY car clubs but not too many with the loyalty and respect witnessed in SPARKS, NV too much to list I appreciate them SIRENS and Pictures from the lil performance we did and I can say Homie; No matter what we (SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT) will try to make it to any show we're invited to with Ya'll boyz....












PEACE AND STAY IN THEEZ STREETZ>>> FROM THE WEST<<<<< TO THE EAST :machinegun: :guns: :yes:


----------



## JOHNNIE3 (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:  Johnnie the 3rd[/B] 
was definitely in the house.... the kick back/pachanga was everything the IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS said it would be and more.... I can say for sure there are MANY car clubs but not too many with the loyalty and respect witnessed in SPARKS, NV too much to list I appreciate them SIRENS and Pictures from the lil performance we did and I can say Homie; No matter what we (SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT) will try to make it to any show we're invited to with Ya'll boyz....












PEACE AND STAY IN THEEZ STREETZ>>> FROM THE WEST<<<<< TO THE EAST :machinegun: :guns: :yes:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks alot homie glad you had a great time.. impalaaaaaaaaassssssss reno, nv.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

hope everyone had a great time and a safe drive. we appreciate all support from all the impala chapters that came out and also the veijitos as well... thanks again see you next year.. :thumbsup: :biggrin: great turnout..


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

pics


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

pics, pics.. wheres the pics? someones gotta have some.. hey ren post'em up homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

oh, can't forget about streetlow mag thanks for your support as well.. hade a great time with you guys... :thumbsup: C:\Documents and Settings\Gabrielle\My Documents\My Pictures


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Viejitos & Impalas GREAT BBQ. It was nice meeting you guys and we look forward to seeing you guy next year.Some of my pics.


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

The cruize that happened afterwards was off the hook! Everyone was 3 wheelin and hoppin down the strip!!! To top it off the cops weren't even trippin!!! The crowd was lovin it!!!! Can't wait for next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 12 2007, 10:48 AM~8534687
> *pics
> *



just got back. great show. and as soon as i upload the pics i'll start posting :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Aug 12 2007, 06:24 PM~8537074
> *The cruize that happened afterwards was off the hook! Everyone was 3 wheelin and hoppin down the strip!!! To top it off the cops weren't even trippin!!! The crowd was lovin it!!!! Can't wait for next year!  :thumbsup:
> *


jose we need to plan for next year :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice pics homie.. i forgot my camera in a hurry to set-up for bbq. thanks for post'em they look great.. :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Viejitos & Impalas GREAT BBQ. It was nice meeting you guys and we look forward to seeing you guy next year.Some of my pics. 
thanks for the support.. :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

we want to thank all of the viejitos that came to support the event all of the impalas car club and evry car club that was in the park street low mag,and fonzy,and solo riders!!!see you next year si dios quire!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOWRIDER SCENE thanks for been there!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Aug 13 2007, 09:48 AM~8541683
> *LOWRIDER SCENE thanks for been there!!!!!
> *



your welcome bro,

we had to come out and support. 
]
thanx for havin us.


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

THANK YOU GUYS I HAD A GREAT TIME.....PELON AND GARY YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB....BUT AS SOON HAS MY HANG OVER EASES I WILL POST PIC'S...OH YEA I HAVE TO FIND MY CAMERA TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

We had a great time. Good music and good chicken! See ya next year. Hopefully we'll get to stay longer and bring the car next year....


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

My daughter took this one


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNIE3_@Aug 13 2007, 04:00 AM~8534073
> *  :biggrin:    Johnnie the 3rd*
> was definitely in the house.... the kick back/pachanga was everything the IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS said it would be and more.... I can say for sure there are MANY car clubs but not too many with the loyalty and respect witnessed in SPARKS, NV too much to list I appreciate them SIRENS and Pictures from the lil performance we did and I can say Homie; No matter what we (SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT) will try to make it to any show we're invited to with Ya'll boyz....
> 
> ...


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Aug 14 2007, 09:50 AM~8543954
> *We had a great time.  Good music and good chicken!  See ya next year.  Hopefully we'll get to stay longer and bring the car next year....
> *


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks to all who came and made this little event a huge success. Hope to see everyone who made it and those who did'nt next year.


Ren


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

whats up ren hows sd :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 13 2007, 07:50 PM~8546444
> *Thanks to all who came and made this little event a huge success.  Hope to see everyone who made it and those who did'nt next year.
> Ren
> *


Looks like a missed a good party Renny!!  Maybe next time!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Aug 13 2007, 08:09 PM~8546722
> *whats up ren hows sd :thumbsup:
> *



It sucks i'll be back tomarrow though


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 13 2007, 10:22 PM~8547869
> *Looks like a missed a good party Renny!!  Maybe next time!!
> *



For sure next time :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 13 2007, 10:24 PM~8547894
> *For sure next time :biggrin:
> *


Have you guys booked your date for next year??? Just remeber to bring it to the presidents meeting in January so we can all go this time!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 14 2007, 07:51 AM~8549887
> *Have you guys booked your date for next year??? Just remeber to bring it to the presidents meeting in January so we can all go this time!!
> *


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Good event Viejitos and Impalas Reno!! Cool meeting some of you guys. Next year I will bring one of my rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 14 2007, 07:51 AM~8549887
> *Have you guys booked your date for next year??? Just remeber to bring it to the presidents meeting in January so we can all go this time!!
> *



Weregonna get together in the next couple of weeks and figure it out


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 14 2007, 08:23 PM~8556030
> *Weregonna get together in the next couple of weeks and figure it out
> *


Just make sure you and Gary have your asses there this time!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Watcha!


----------



## calillak (Aug 3, 2005)

post more pics


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 14 2007, 10:31 PM~8557502
> *Watcha!
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a good lookn pic :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Aug 15 2007, 06:38 AM~8558767
> *now thats a good lookn pic :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 15 2007, 09:38 AM~8553032
> *Good event Viejitos and Impalas Reno!!  Cool meeting some of you guys.  Next year I will bring one of my rides. :thumbsup:
> *


it was nice meeting you guys hope to see you guys again next year!!!!!!!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

had a great time everybody... see you guys next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Aug 17 2007, 03:12 PM~8578514
> *had a great time everybody... see you guys next year.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Oscar when you gonna post up pics?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 22 2007, 02:38 PM~8611189
> *Oscar when you gonna post up pics?
> *


i oready did ese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whathesaid (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice pics Ren! 

Good times.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whathesaid_@Aug 22 2007, 04:39 AM~8614028
> *Nice pics Ren!
> 
> Good times.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whathesaid_@Aug 22 2007, 04:39 AM~8614028
> *Nice pics Ren!
> 
> Good times.
> *



Angelo whats up brotha?


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT IMPALAS


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

'64 SS PROJECT 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8835965


----------

